# Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600



## M2105M (20. August 2018)

*Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Hallo liebe Leute,

mein erster PC Build steht an:

Ryzen 5 2600
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB
16GB Dual Ram G.Skill Aegis 3000
MSI B350M-Pro vdh

Nun meine Frage, ob mein be quiet System Power 9 mit 400 Watt dafür reicht?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Jep das reicht locker.


----------



## M2105M (20. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Das ging fix! Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## _Berge_ (20. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

jep wird aufjedenfall reichen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Kleine Anmerkung: gönn dir eine GPU mit 8 GB VRAM...da hast du länger was davon. Die XFX Radeon RX 570 RS Black Edition, 8GB GDDR5 ab €' '222,22 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland dürfte zB nicht soo viel teurer sein als das von dir gewählte Sapphire-Modell ^^


----------



## M2105M (20. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

danke für die info und tipps! werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Du solltest sichergehen, dass das B350 Mainboard schon ein BIOS drauf hat, dass die 2000er Ryzens unterstützt. Sonst läuft da nix


----------



## M2105M (22. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Jop das weiß ich  bios Update wird vom Händler aufgespielt.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Was kostet denn das BIOS-Update? Für 7 Euro mehr bekommst du nämlich schon den Nachfolger mit B450 Chipsatz.


----------



## M2105M (22. August 2018)

*AW: Netzteil für Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB und Ryzen 5 2600*

Ja das habe ich im Nachhinein auch bemerkt, aber ich zahle fürs Update Gottseidank nichts


----------

